# Windows 7 - 64 bit - ständige Festplattenzugriffe



## kalterjava (4. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Windows 7 installiert und muss jetzt feststellen, dass es ständige Festplattenzugriffe gibt, auch wenn kein Programm offen ist.

Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe schon bei Google geschaut und einige Forenbeiträge gelesen, aber keiner hatte so richtig eine Antwort oder Lösung. Wem ist das Problem auch bekannt?

Ich hab den AntivirPersonal installiert und den Guard auch mal deaktiviert und abgeschalten (Vom I-Net vorher getrennt). Der war es jedenfalls nicht. 

Welche Dienste könnten für den ständigen Festplattenzugriff verantwortlich sein?
Welche könnte man abschalten?

Danke für eure Antworten.

VG
vom kaltenjava


----------



## PC Heini (4. September 2010)

Grüss Dich

Dazu müsste man wissen, welche Dienste denn im Hintergrund mitlaufen.
Deaktiviere mal einen um den anderen., und sehe, obs was gebracht hat.
Auch kann dieser Zugriff vom Internet her kommen. ( Posteingang alle xx Min abrufen. )


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. September 2010)

Das ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit der Indizierungsdienst.

Lösungen:

*Systemsteuerung / Indizierungsoptionen*
Dort nur noch die Laufwerke und/oder Ordner indizieren lassen, die man öfter mal durchsucht und wo man sich über schnelle Suchergebnisse freut.

*Systemsteuerung / Verwaltung / Dienste*
Wenn man die schnelle Dateisuche gar nicht benötigt, dann kann man in diesem Fenster den Eintrag "Windows Search" mittels Rechtsklick "Beenden" und mit erneutem Rechtsklick und "Eigenschaften" auf den Starttyp "Deaktiviert" setzen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## kalterjava (5. September 2010)

@Martin,

Danke für den Tipp. Das hab ich auch in Foren gelesen und den Dienst deaktiviert. Brachte jedoch keinen Erfolg.

@PC Heini

Ist für mich etwas gefährlich, da ich erst jetzt mit Win 7 arbeite und nicht weiß, welcher Dienst unbedingt vom System benötigt wird. Ich werde morgen einfach mal ne Liste mit den Diensten posten.

Mailprogramm. Hmmm, wenn ich das Mailprogramm geschlossen habe und die Netzwerkverbindung getrennt habe, blinkt es jedoch weiter. Allerdings immer im selben Rhythmus. Jedenfalls war es bei XP Prof. nicht der Fall.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## kalterjava (5. September 2010)

So, das wäre meine Dienste-Liste.

Danke für´s Reinschauen.

VG


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. September 2010)

*Arconis Nonstop Backup Service*
Das klingt schon vom Namen her nervig


----------



## kalterjava (5. September 2010)

Hi Martin,

das dachte ich heute auch, hab den Dienst beendet aber es hat nichts gebracht. In Acronis selbst ist die Funktion natürlich nicht aktiviert  - wird jedoch für den Try & Decide - Modus gebraucht, wenn man den starten möchte.


----------

